# hello from Massachusetts



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been posting on hauntworld for 3 or 4 years now, decided to try this one out. 

I help operate a pro haunt, and also a home haunt in my yard each year. The pro haunt is a trailer haunt, consisting of 9 trailers and a small building. 

I work for the county Sheriff's Department as a drill instructor. 

Looking forward to asking questions, and providing advice when I can. :jol:


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome! Another New Englander, Alright! You'll enjoy your stay here


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Slash. Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome Slash! i have never heard of a trailer haunt.....do you have any details on what exactly that is?


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

A trailer haunt (or at least our's) is a bunch of "box" trailers I guess you would call them that the big rigs haul. Ours are 40 feet by 10 feet, and that's what the haunt is made of. Of course, no one knows they're in a trailer because we have a facade, and all the walls are covered. Inside, it looks like any other haunted house.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you here.
This place stays pretty busy, you'll soon see that!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

slash said:


> A trailer haunt (or at least our's) is a bunch of "box" trailers I guess you would call them that the big rigs haul. Ours are 40 feet by 10 feet, and that's what the haunt is made of. Of course, no one knows they're in a trailer because we have a facade, and all the walls are covered. Inside, it looks like any other haunted house.


sweet! so do you always set them up in the same place, or do you travel with them? This sounds very interesting...I'd love to find one to visit!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome neighbor. Good to see another New Englander on board.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!

The Jaycees haunted house that was around when I was growing up was done with trailers... 

Just jump right in posting; We'd love to see pics!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome! The trailer haunt sounds interesting, would love to see pics!


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

No, we keep it where it is now. I think when the owner got it, there was a possibility of traveling, but now it would be too much work. The main benefit is that you already have a "building", by using trailers. 

I will see if I can scrounge of some pics for ya!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Slash,

Always nice to see another person from Mass here.

Where abouts is your haunt?


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Down on the cape, your's?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Slash! Welcome aboard!
I'm from Fairhaven. Where abouts on the cape are ya? I've got a home haunt. I would love to see your stuff. Also, sometime after the haunt season a few of us MA haunters are attempting to put a Make and Take together. Are you interested?


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey zombie,

The haunt i work at is the Harvest of Horrors in East Falmouth. It's actually, not mine, I just help the owner out w/ running it. We are still deciding on the dates of operation, but I will let you know. Yeah, I would be interested in setting up a gathering. PM me if you have more specifics.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Slash - Hello And Welcome Got To Post Those Dates On The Haunt, Your Just A Hop ,skip Away


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

If y'all are home haunters and have some time on Friday and Saturday nights before Halloween, we're always looking for help :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum slash. We met a lot of great haunters at the New England haunters gathering last month, I know they're itching to get a group going. Good luck with the haunt this year!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Slash,
Well you are a littel to far away for me , but we did have a set up here at the state fair park in west allis,WI that used trailers. It was actually one of the best around here at the time. (the early 90's).
I haven't been over there in yrs so do not know if it still is going on for sure.
Will have to check again when they start advertising..
Anyways Got Pics?


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Glad to see you on the board Aaron. About moving those trailers around... lol not so much... But this board will be more than enough to satisfy all your prop building needs for the HoH


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Slash! Sparking so much interest right off the "bat"....LOL
(OK, maybe it was only funny to me)
We'll all be anxiously awaiting pics...when you get the time!


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Mikeq91 helps too, you can ask him questions also.

As for pics, the only ones I have found is for our live action stage-show. However, I will go over there within the next couple weeks and see if I can get some pics.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi there Slash!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the Haunting family of the Hauntforum. Always cool to meet folks from all over the states.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

Very active here, you will have fun.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Slash!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the fourm.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

slash said:


> Down on the cape, your's?


Hey Slash,

Sorry about the delay. Mine is more of a yard display than a Haunt.

Oh and it's in Tewksbury, MA


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome slash to the hauntforum!


----------

